# Front derailleur hanger for 2006 Giant TCR Trinity



## bja (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi! Just want to know if anyone knows where I can get front derailleur hanger for the Giant TCR Trinity. Thanks!


----------



## TOflat (Oct 7, 2009)

any local bike shop that deals with Giant. OR you can try the Giant Bicycles website and see if customer service will sell you one if you dont have anywhere to get it from locally.


----------

